# 1,000 ways to die



## Ames (Oct 23, 2010)

Some deaths are so fucking disturbing...

BUT I CAN'T STOP WATCHING IT T_T


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 23, 2010)

slowly take your hand and place it on the remote.  Press the off button.  Get up, do the dishes, and let your brain process the imagery.

Then put disney on for an hour to flush out your system.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 23, 2010)

It's interesting. Some are really stupid though.


----------



## Ames (Oct 23, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> It's interesting. Some are really stupid though.


 
Like the chocolate dust one? :V


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2010)

i like the one where they snort fire ants

and the obvious one where a guy on magic mushrooms finds a pack of furries yiffing and tries to yiff one. spoilers it was a real bear.


----------



## Pine (Oct 23, 2010)

@DarkNoctus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgbqp4aKCbA&feature=player_embedded
this contains some mature stuff, so don't click play kiddies!

edit: dammit, embedding is disabled


----------



## Alstor (Oct 23, 2010)

"There's this one woman that dreams that a demon is choking her to death.

DID WE MENTION THAT SHE'S FUCKING HOT AND IS IN HER UNDERWEAR?"

Ah, Spike TV. You really are a man's network.


----------



## Hir (Oct 23, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> @DarkNoctus
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgbqp4aKCbA&feature=player_embedded
> this contains some mature stuff, so don't click play kiddies!
> 
> edit: dammit, embedding is disabled


 *         Killed For Being A Furry     *




that's a misleading as fuck title, he molested a real bear ffs.


----------



## Ames (Oct 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> *         Killed For Being A Furry     *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Some furfag probably uploaded it. :|


----------



## Pine (Oct 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> that's a misleading as fuck title, he molested a real bear ffs.


 
I call bullshit on the entire story


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Oct 23, 2010)

It's an awesome show but it disappoints me that there are people stupid enough to die in some of the ways they do.

Like the guy who tried to give himself liposuction.
The real question, who's more of an idiot, the guy who's idea it was or his friend that helped him?


----------



## Ames (Oct 23, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> It's an awesome show but it disappoints me that there are people stupid enough to die in some of the ways they do.
> 
> Like the guy who tried to give himself liposuction.
> The real question, who's more of an idiot, the guy who's idea it was or his friend that helped him?


 
Or the one where those two guys run out of weed and are desperate to get high, so they smoke everything in sight.  They end up dying from smoking poison sumac.


----------



## Delta (Oct 23, 2010)

Or the one where the guy jokingly runs into the reinforced window on the 30-something-th floor, only to find out that the glass wasn't reinforced in that room.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> i like the one where they snort fire ants
> 
> and the obvious one where a guy on magic mushrooms finds a pack of furries yiffing and tries to yiff one. spoilers it was a real bear.



LMAO!

This show is so misnamed!  It should be the Darwin Awards Olympics.


----------



## Ames (Oct 23, 2010)

Winds said:


> Or the one where the guy jokingly runs into the reinforced window on the 30-something-th floor, only to find out that the glass wasn't reinforced in that room.


 
Not that there was anything wrong with the glass.  It was tempered glass.

So when he hit it watch-first, that small point of pressure caused the glass to crack, which led to the whole pane shattering.  Because that's how tempered glass works.


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that happened in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Hir (Oct 24, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I call bullshit on the entire story


 yeah tbh I'm tempted to call bullshit too, it all seems a bit too outlandish


----------



## Willow (Oct 24, 2010)

The one with the nympho chick who shaved a carrot and tried to use it as a dildo. She died of air embolism.

The other one has to do with an escaped convict who thought he could use gasoline as a substitute for alcohol. 

As for the furry episode, I still don't understand why they were out in the middle of the desert.


----------



## Kreevox (Oct 24, 2010)

what makes the show for me is that Ron Perlman hosts it


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 24, 2010)

Willow said:


> The one with the nympho chick who shaved a carrot and tried to use it as a dildo. She died of air embolism.
> 
> The other one has to do with an escaped convict who thought he could use gasoline as a substitute for alcohol.
> 
> As for the furry episode, I still don't understand why they were out in the middle of the desert.


maybe...they were kicked out of a con :V


----------



## ArielMT (Oct 24, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> maybe...they were kicked out of a con :V


 
Kicked out of a lot more than a con.  Kicked out of Pafcon, among others. :V


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 25, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hgbqp4aKCbA&feature=player_embedded


 
"Insted of a threesome with the zebra and a cute beaver, maybe it was time to squeze some honey, out of mis bunny."

"But the cock shooed Randy away with his pecker."

"What's a furry? A furry is someone who likes to dress up in animal costumes and do activities like group sex."
;_;

Wtf... 
I have known about this eposide for a long time but god damn it. >.<

There like talking about how he died and in the background you can see them having sex in (crappy) fursuits by a fire. D:

EDIT: omfg cheak this guy out.


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 25, 2010)

I feel so insulted. =.="


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T55gewd2me4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOBUjrAs45w&feature=related


----------



## Bambi (Oct 26, 2010)

Most of these are fake, and generally have writers shooting ideas to doctors who've signed contracts to work with Spike TV.

Interesting series, but I've never frequented it; probably won't ever seeing as all of the extra MALEROID MANSAUCE from Ultimate Warrior forced me out of watching Spike TV ever again.


----------

